# Replacement element for a Francis Francis X1



## Coffee pot dave (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi

Total noobie here, but feels like Im in the right place!

My Francis Francis X1 has started to trip the fuses on the house when turned on , so I tore it down to replace the element

Gutted to find its a very early X1 with aluminium boiler and the 'small' element (10mm between terminals) which is no longer available according to Craystones









Have any tech wizards identified an alternative element which works?

Im reluctant to go down the brass boiler rebuild route due to cost - Currys are currently discounting new units for 250 quid (but bizarrely are charging way more for any colour other than garish orange...)

Hoping for some insight!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Coffee pot dave (Nov 24, 2014)

Anybody???


----------



## Coffee pot dave (Nov 24, 2014)

heres a picture if it helps?

FYI the 'MK1' early machines feature the oval bar 'linking' the top of the element just under the terminals

Later models dont feature this oval bar


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Where a outs are you located ? I may have some bits and pieces


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Try the Espressoshop - http://www.espressoservices.co.uk


----------



## Coffee pot dave (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks for the replies

I managed to source one through this forum - thanks to Hizerkite


----------

